# When will ICD-10 come into effect?



## angieg1215

Just wondering


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

10/1/2013


----------



## clmiller4

Is 10/1/2013 a solid date??? Physicians in my group say that the insurance companies/clearing houses will not be ready and the date will be pushed out again. Thoughts?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

It is my understanding that 10/1/2013 is a solid date.  This is supposed to allow for all parties (providers, carriers, clearinghouses, etc) to prepare...


----------



## reginacoder

*Regina*

Not a reply, but I would like to know how much time is given to answer the 75 questions when testing for the ICD-10?


----------



## okiesawyers

regina-coder said:


> Not a reply, but I would like to know how much time is given to answer the 75 questions when testing for the ICD-10?



To ensure employers continue to have confidence in CPC's ability to accurately code the current codesets, once ICD-10 is implemented (thus protecting all 60,000 credential holders), and that those credentials truly represent one's ability to code under the current code set, AAPC members holding a credential will have two years to pass an open-book, online ICD-10 proficiency test. 

•You will be given two (2) years to take and pass, beginning October 1, 2012 (one year before implementation of ICD-10) and ending September 30, 2014 (one year after implementation)
•There will be 75 questions
•It will be open-book, online and un-proctored
•Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing for the $60 administration fee

You may take the proficiency exam as many times as needed until September 30th, 2014. 
__________________
Rhonda Buckholtz, CPC, CPC-I, CGSC, COBGC, CEPDC, CENTC
Vice President of Business and Member Development
American Academy of Professional Coders
800-626-2633 ext 183
814-673-7177
Fax: 814-217-0447
rhonda.buckholtz@aapc.com


----------



## Pam Brooks

clmiller4 said:


> Is 10/1/2013 a solid date??? Physicians in my group say that the insurance companies/clearing houses will not be ready and the date will be pushed out again. Thoughts?



It's been approved as a "final rule".  The only way a final rule can be overturned is through an act of Congress.  I attended an AAPC presentation regarding ICD-10 implementation last week.  I knew it was going to be a big project, but the presentation definitely put it into perspective.  We're starting our planning right now, and I'm still concerned we might not be entirely ready.  

If you are at all responsible for any coding, billing, reporting or information systems in your practice/facility, you definitely need to start looking at this.  The AAPC is going to be the primary resource for us, so we should definitely take advantage of their expertise.  Deborah Grider is (IMO) the subject matter expert, and we're lucky to have her guidance.


----------

